# What is your most and least favorite subject in school?



## LoserXP

Well.. My least favorites are Math and Chemistry or basically ANYTHING that deals with math. I am not a fan at all. As for my favorites.. Physical Education, Choir, and fun English Class tops my list.


----------



## athenian200

I'd say computer classes were my favorite. I took Keyboarding in 8th grade, a computer course I don't remember the name of in 9th grade, BCIS in 10th grade, and Desktop Publishing in 11th grade. I don't think I got one in 12th grade, though.

My least favorite class would probably have been P.E.


----------



## Vardigon

My most favorite subject in school was either something to do with computers, or chemistry. Least favorite would have been Geometry.

Or P.E.

I think that if I tried to learn Geometry on my own now it might be more interesting. I had a teacher who used the phrase "therefore then" every five seconds, instead of saying, "therefore" or "then."


----------



## BeHope

Art Appreciation.


----------



## Stickynotee

PE?!?!?

Are you insane!!?

Thats the easiest subject on earth!


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Favourite subject: Classical Studies
Least favourite subject: History.

Rather contradictory now that I look at it in written form. :mellow:


----------



## T-Guy

Stickynotee said:


> PE?!?!?
> 
> Are you insane!!?
> 
> Thats the easiest subject on earth!


Oh and by the way, P.E. is not the easiest subject on Earth for some people.


----------



## Ikari T

In highschool, my favorite was Gym. That's about it.


----------



## Ogion

Hm, in school? Favourite probably math, because i was allowed to read what i liked in class (we had kind of an agreement that i may read when i am able to know what they were talking about), history. 
Least favourite probably PE (hated it, because it was such an extroverted situation^^).

In general i didn't like school very much, especially when the contents of the classes weren't even interesting. INTP-problem i guess 

Ogion


----------



## Crazysah

My least favorite is History and my most favorite is Economics and Environmental Education! I like Games class as well!


----------



## Sandova

Most: creative writing, music, arts, languages, biology. 

Least: MATH.


----------



## CJay3113

Favorite: English and Science
Least Favorite: Math and everything else


----------



## mcgooglian

I hated math despite being good at it and I loved band, law and sociology


----------



## Nightriser

Depends on which year of school. I find that what I used to hate at some time becomes a favorite subject. For instance, I used to hate electronics because the teachers gave unsatisfactory answers about what electricity (and magnetism) was. That was in fourth grade. I entered college hoping to be an electronics engineer. I hated computers in fifth grade because the class was boring (though this was the height of my gamer years). I currently hope to work with computers for a living. The list goes on. But currently, my favorites are languages (Arabic) and math, and least favorite is accounting (I call it "soulless number-crunching").


----------



## prufrok

Like nightriser13, my high school preferences don't exactly line up with what I'm into now. For instance, I used to love algebra class, and now I loathe most anything to do with numbers. (Although as far as algebra can be considered similar to music and language, I still think it could fascinate me on that front.)

(I will say, though, that I always hated biology, and I still do. I suppose that dissections are necessary for learning, but I think it is barbaric to force children to dissect animals. If they are inclined to do so for the sake of learning, that is fine, but forcing sensitive dreamer-type children to cut up cats and pigs is gruesome in my opinion. My apologies to all the biologists out there.)

I had horrible English teachers in high school, one whose personal mission in life seemed to be to make me feel stupid. This sounds completely cliché, but if you were to tell the me of six or seven years ago that I would be getting my Master's in English, I would have never believed you.


----------



## εmptε

When I went to school:

Favorites: Social Studies, Science, Craft, Technology, Computer, Home Economics, and other fun stuff.
Modarate: Math I just found it boring. ... probably because of the way it was being taught ... it was being taught in a boring way, but I was always in the advanced classes.
Least: Language Arts, can you say boring?

Homeschool:
Favorites: Anything I taught myself
Least: Anything I was forced to learn


----------



## Nightriser

LiamWolf said:


> Modarate: Math I just found it boring. ... probably because of the way it was being taught ... it was being taught in a boring way, but I was always in the advanced classes.


How was it taught? I didn't particularly care for it until about my sophomore or junior year of college, because it didn't get interesting until then. The idiots in school taught it as "here's some formula, don't ask any questions, plug some numbers in and write down what you get." It's one of the areas in education that needs the most reform. :angry:
Sorry, it gets me a little worked up.


----------



## εmptε

nightriser13 said:


> How was it taught? I didn't particularly care for it until about my sophomore or junior year of college, because it didn't get interesting until then. The idiots in school taught it as "here's some formula, don't ask any questions, plug some numbers in and write down what you get." It's one of the areas in education that needs the most reform. :angry:
> Sorry, it gets me a little worked up.


That's how it was taught for me too.... and I kept getting D's because I hate to show my work. :shocked: ... EVEN THOUGH I WAS CORRECT!


----------



## Nightriser

LiamWolf said:


> That's how it was taught for me too.... and I kept getting D's because I hate to show my work. :shocked: ... EVEN THOUGH I WAS CORRECT!


My professor still requires me to show work, but at this level it _is_ necessary. I start out thinking of some general way of solving the problem or proving something, then write it on scratch paper. Then I go into a little more detail, which gets a little boring, but if my approach is wrong, I can see it at that point. Finally, I have to be very meticulous about what I turn in to him because he's a real stickler for little details (though I think he's ENTJ). Sometimes, I know I have the right idea, but have no way of expressing it or proving it in mathematical terms, but I think that's usually because I'm not familiar with all the symbols. 

If you like puzzles, you might like discrete math. That was the first *interesting* math class, to me. Some major problems in discrete math arose from puzzles, like the Bridges of Konigsberg, the four color problem, traveling salesman, or number theory in general.


----------



## DayLightSun

I hate it when I get stuck on a damn detail. 
I tell my self let it go!
But it burns my chest.:angry:


----------



## hope712

Favorite: Math, Science and Music
Least: English and History


----------



## Raynekatt

My favorite would be Biology and Mythology classes.
My least would be Chemistry...always Chemistry, but particularly Non-Oraganic Chemistry.


----------



## Sleepy

Back in high school I liked drama and playing in a band. I didnt like anything else.

In my early teens I loved chemistry, but later I lost my interest for it.


----------



## Schwarz

I don't really dislike much of anything now. When I was younger I hated having to do schoolwork at all. My attitude changed when my education was no longer compulsory and there was less busywork.


----------



## Psilo

I've always loved learning for as long as I can remember. There were no specific classes I disliked, only teaching methods. I've never been a detailed oriented person. It's not the specifics of a topic I'm interested in, but the implications. Math and history were the subjects that gave me trouble over the years. History because I didn't care to learn names and dates and math because my teachers didn't fully grasp the concepts they were trying to teach and just drove in the steps disregarding the bigger picture which I need to understand otherwise I cannot remember how to move the numbers. 

I disliked school in general, though. It was too standardized and left many students out of the loop. Fact crunching is useless without understanding how it relates to life, at least in my perspective. I'm sure quite a bit of that was on my specific school and teachers. Most of the teachers had no zest or interest in guiding kids or were very obviously jaded. The kids were no better in regards to learning.


----------



## DayLightSun

Favorite: History
Struggled : Chemistry


----------



## Questionable

Favorite: Physics, Math, English
Least: History, Chemistry

My psychology course starts next term. I'm looking forward to it. roud:
Oh, and complex numbers are up next in math! *drool*


----------



## moon

MATH. Not so bad while in class but then they give you homework that consists of doing the same calculation over & over & over & over & over & over & over GASP.

My favorite classes were science, theater, guitar, piano, english, history, French despite my teacher, & sometimes P.E. I even liked Advanced Chemistry though I still don't know why I signed up for it because it kicked my ass supremely but my teacher was way cool, she was my homeroom teacher as well & she handled mercury a lot, sooo. Yeah.


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades

I like... everything?

*Good:* Chemistry, Art, English
*Not good:* History, Algebra


I can enjoy history and math, just not the way they were taught to me in school. I couldn't care much less about presidents' birthdays, or equations with no practical application.

I nearly failed my English classes out of sheer boredom -_-. Spend a week doing worksheets on the parts of speech, or spend a week folding paper cranes?


----------



## musicalpyramid

Favourites: Music, English, History

Struggled at: French, Chemistry 

Enjoyed but always crap at: Art :laughing:


----------



## KerryLee

Bearing in mind I was last in school in 1994, these were my most and least favourite subjects, way back then ...

Most favourite: - (In descending order) Drama, English, Dance, Art, French/German...
Least Favourite: - GEOGRAPHY (absolutely appalling :laughing, chemistry, PE (but mainly just track & field sports), Aspects of Maths, Cookery..


----------



## N^G

Most Favourite: None

Least: French (Though secretly I would quite like to be good at it!)


----------



## SummoningDark

I always liked Art, English, Biology and Political Science and I deeply loathed Geography, History, Math and German.


----------



## Kevinaswell

I like science courses and shit.

I fucking can't stand history courses. Or English courses. Can't stand.

And oh man, speech. Fuck speech.


----------



## Roland Khan

Most: * Math* (was always good with numbers, until i got to honors trig and the teacher was a douche so i went down to reg trig and well, we cheated most our way thru that so we could play some euchre in class instead, not that i wouldve failed anyways); *Some science* such as weather (forget the term we used, it wasnt called meteorology) because it is kinda nice knowing how to predict and tell weather some based on clouds and all that good stuff, not that i can actually remember any of it now tho.

Least: *English*, now this is being based off of when i was actually in school, i hated any class that had to do with english. I couldnt stand writing reports, grammar and spelling things just annoyed the piss out of me, could always do them well enough but i didnt care. To me anyways, i believe that language is an ever changing tool for communication and as long as you can get your point across without confusion, or only slight confusion being that nobodys really going to understand your thinking all of the time; *History *too, but a lot of that was because i felt that in this school system we are not given the whole story on our governments history (not in high school anyways) and were pretty much forced to agree with what we were taught, atleast thats how i felt at the time. Spanish; but only because i had no interest in learning spanish or french (we had to take some foreign language) and those are only two they offered, i wouldve loved to learn german, even have rosetta stone on my computer and took some of the first lessons but of course, as usual with my i soon lost interest after a couple days.


All in all tho i despised school, the whole comformity involved and well, i just really dont agree with a lot of this govt so i wasnt too interested in going along with what they force upon us.


----------



## Bastable

lol Roland787 I'm pretty much the exact opposite! except i didn't really like school either, too much of a reppressive environment for my taste.

least favorite: maths. i've always been terrible with numbers: dates, figures, sums, phone numbers, they all go in one ear and out the other! but i was pretty chuffed to pass maths with a c-. :wink:

Most favorite: English. I pretty much love reading, and i was fortunate to have an absolutely awesome teacher for my senior years!


----------



## mcgooglian

Favorites: Band/Music, PE, Law
Least: History, Math was boring, English, and Meteorology (which we had to take in Science 10)


----------



## DayLightSun

Kevinaswell said:


> I like science courses and shit.
> 
> I fucking can't stand history courses. Or English courses. Can't stand.
> 
> And oh man, speech. Fuck speech.


You and I are opposites. I like that.


----------



## Nightriser

Heh, I forgot about that speech class I had to take in freshman year. Ugh. No. :laughing:


----------



## Kamajama

I would really like spanish class if the only rule that you'd have to speak in spanish. I'd have so much fun.

But I enjoy any subject that I am able to teach in.


----------



## Essay

I could not handle music. I have no interest in any instrument, and the whole affair seemed impossible to perfect to the level my teacher was looking for.


----------



## ObviouslyMe

Most favorite subject in school = Nothing (I was good at language though)
Least favorite subject in school = All subjects (I am hopeless at math)


----------



## Perseus

*Another Brick in the Wall*

I am a very clear cut INTP and I disliked Mathematics, French and Chemisty and liked Geography and Law. I would have liked English, but the teacher didn't like me!

I was a very poor performer at Music. 

At college I liked Creative Writing which was extra curriculum. 

My favourite subjects of Ecology, Aquariology, were not done in pre-computer schooling.


----------



## BehindSmile

High School:
Least Favorite: Physics
Favorite: Psychology

Grade School:
Least Favorite: Science
Favorite: Reading & English


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

My favorate is psychology (Absolute love it)
Next is Latin 4 (Absolute rock at it)

My lest favorate is physics (absolute bitch of a teacher and it's all hardcore math)
My second least favorate course is Precalc (I really don't like math.)


----------



## Tkae

Favorites: English (My Major), Band, AP US History (the teacher was funny as hell to screw with :crazy Biology, Creative Writing

Hated: Math (All)

That's about it.

The rest I pretty much just kind of drifted through lol


----------



## Harley

Right now, I want to take a piss on Lit. Studies. I don't know what convinced me to take it.


----------



## Stryker

During high school, my most favorite was P.E. and my least favorite was Biology. I was terrible in Biology! I couldn't keep up with all the various definitions and the concepts.


----------



## Aerorobyn

*In college now:*
*• Favorite:* Physics and Math (though I'm really not that great at math, I really do enjoy it). 
* • Least favorite:* Literature and Biology. Zzzzzzzz......

This is almost a complete turn around from grade school. My favorite was always English, and least favorite was the sciences.


----------



## fractaloverlap

Favorite = Science. Any science.
Least favorite = Languages. I studied German, and hated it.


----------



## Nomenclature

To be honest, any class could be my favorite as long as it's not busy work and the teacher rocks.

Right now, French is my favorite subject. It's the only one I can use in and directly connect to the world around me. My least favorite is Statistics, but only because my teacher does nothing besides handing out notes and assigning homework. I actually understand it better than most of my classmates, surprisingly.

I'm most looking forward to:


AP French
AP Psychology - the teacher is AMAZING, even though everyone else says that he's a dick and I'm insane for willingly joining his class. And the subject itself is fascinating.
Philosophy
Just any art class. 3-D, 2-D, drawing, graphic design, animation, choir, drama, whatever-- I love it all. I just hate how I have to pretty much give up art for math and science.
Most dreading:


Gym
Swim
*shudder*

But that reminds me, I need to contact the department of education to discuss my personal curriculum options. Grrr, fuck the new graduation requirements. :angry:


----------



## Danse Macabre

Ah, the jealousy....my school didn't offer psychology or philosophy.

My favourite subject was hands down Ancient History. But I also loved English and English Literature.

My least favourite of course, was sport. Not because I was bad at it....I was actually very good.... but because team sports make me nervous and I disliked most of the people in my class. 

I skipped every single sport lesson except one in my senior year....heheheh...


----------



## Rao

My favorite subject is Math, and my least favorite subject is English.
I hate English >.<


----------



## Taro

My favorite subject was biology, and my most hated Sports. Probably would have pursued biology if I hadn't had trouble when I switched schools. Now I'm in art, but considering going back to biology. I don't like the idea of more years of school though, I am anxious to be working.


----------



## benfoldsfive dude

My favorite subjects in school are History and English
My least favorite subjects in school are Science and Math

I was going to take an art class, but there are tests and papers given out in art class! In ART Class! Art is supposed to be relaxing and fun, not stressful and boring! Instead, I take an art class out of school.


----------



## Brie

My favorites in high school were band, choir, and math. Part of the reason is because these classes had the most awesome people in them.

My least favorite was English, though it wasn't that bad. This might be partly because these classes usually included some kind of public speaking, which is really nerve-racking for me if it's something I wrote myself, especially if I consider it somewhat personal.

Out of the more minor classes, Biology was my favorite and Chemistry was my least favorite, even though Chemistry was easier for me than Biology because it had more math in it. I liked Biology because I liked learning about plants and animals.


----------



## SeekJess

My favorite course was humanities. Least all math related stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Xemseige

High School Fav: Government because my teacher explained social issues as well as law and politics.
High School Least Fav: English. I hate fiction books and I just failed all assignments. When the AP test came along though, I aced it. It was all grammar and analyzing, which I adore.

Current Favorite: Philosophy.
Least Favorite: English. Though I got the AP credit to not take English 101, I still need an English core. I just could not be asked to do more literature study. I get so angry at the characters in the stories that I can't sit through the first chapter. I'm looking for linguistic classes that fulfill the requirement needed.


----------



## Inky

My favourite subject is Math. It's the easiest to score and I can do it even when I'm not in the mood. Actually I like English the most but I can't get very good grades for it. :sad:

My least favourite subject is social studies.


----------



## Ben

My favorite classes at the moment are World History and Chinese. My least favorite is Geometry, even though I'm doing pretty well in it.


----------



## Science Officer

Favorite: English, because I have an awesome teacher. Also math and science
Leat favorite: Spanish. Freaking BORING!! Cruel and unusual punishment. I don't ****ing CARE about the culture! I've been studying it for eitght years now, and I'm sick and tired of it! I'd quit if I didn't want the credits so bad...


----------



## Darity

Favourite: I enjoyed english and german the most. I quietly enjoyed to read nearly every piece of creative writing we did to the class.

Least favourite: I guess that's french (I got an evil accent which sounds horrible and therefore lost interest quite fast). Before I started commercial school I hated handicrafts. Math was quite problematic too.


----------



## Linesky

Generally speaking, I hate school and I love learning.
Tricky.

I currently need to study the following subjects for upcoming exams: Politicology, Sociology, Communication, Statistics, and a Pol & Soc History oriented course.
-> So far I enjoy Sociology the most and Communication the least. Even though it contains very useful information that is sometimes more useful than the things I need to memorize for let's say Statistics, I find Communication the subject with the least potential; the least of actual new substance to learn. But it's okay.

During HS I mostly disliked classes for the teachers or particular study orientations/methods rather than the actual subjects in terms of the bigger picture. 
If I'd have to pick a pair of the most and least favourite classes over those 6 years of HS, I'd say I did not enjoy French class and I loved History class. Which doesn't mean I dislike language & culture, or that I'm really good at remembering every detail I 'learned' about history. :crazy:


----------



## Aqualung

Algebra. Math was ok but I hated algebra. I just couldn't grasp letters being numbers. Flunked it my sophmore year. Flunked it again my junior year. Barely passed it my senior year. That was weird because all the other students were freshmen & sophmores. In college; flunked it my junior year (the only failed student in that class) & barely passed my senior year with an excellent professor. Though it was a required course there was no credit given for it but advanced algebra was worth 3 credit hours. Before I took algebra I had a 4.0 GPA. Algebra sunk that. Gosh it bores me to even talk about algebra, yuck.:dry:
Oh I forgot! Favorite subject: Psychology


----------



## Dooraven

Most Favourite in order: Biology, Chemistry, Math, Physics, English.

I hate English. Its a way too subjective subject .Dropping it next year.


----------



## Danse Macabre

Dooraven said:


> Most Favourite in order: Biology, Chemistry, Math, Physics, English.
> 
> I hate English. Its a way too subjective subject .Dropping it next year.



I hate how with english, your marks completely depend on your teacher. If the teacher is bad, they let their own personal opinions affect the mark they give you, even though you're not supposed to be marked on your beliefs. You're supposed to be marked on how you convey your thoughts and how you support an argument. HOW IS THAT SO HARD TO UNDERSTAND!?

Especially bad are the morons who say "Ok, we'll write an essay arguing for OR against _____, but anyone who argues against will get a lower mark"


----------



## Highlander

Happy said:


> I am quite interested in what other personality types are interested in when it comes to education.
> 
> _My favorite subjects in school are history, art, music, english, and building things ( I forgot what its called )
> 
> My least favorite is anything that has to do with math. I am quite lethargic when it comes to that subject because I get frustrated that there is only one solution to a problem._






Favorites were: Math, Chemistry, History, Economics, Psychology

Worst were: PE, Physics, Philosophy, English (except ones where you study literature which were great)


----------



## Alice in Wonderland

Favorite is history. I find history easy to remember plus it's really interesting.

Worst is Math. It didn't used to be, I used to be really ahead in math but then they stopped explaining to us why things worked and I started slipping . . .:sad:


----------



## Dooraven

DanseMacabre said:


> I hate how with english, your marks completely depend on your teacher. If the teacher is bad, they let their own personal opinions affect the mark they give you, even though you're not supposed to be marked on your beliefs. You're supposed to be marked on how you convey your thoughts and how you support an argument. HOW IS THAT SO HARD TO UNDERSTAND!?
> 
> Especially bad are the morons who say "Ok, we'll write an essay arguing for OR against _____, but anyone who argues against will get a lower mark"


I agree. This is why I usually do higher in my external exams than my school exams and my teachers don't really hate me. 

History is fun, although memorising the dates of every single event is tedious. I would have gladly continued history if our school lets us. Unfortunately we are limited to Five subjects in my current year- Bio, Chem, Math and Phy are absolute priorities for my 2 career options and English is unfortunately compulsory,.


----------



## Pac-Man

Favourite: Physics.
Least Favourite: English.


----------



## cardinalfire

Most favourite Art/English Lit tie
Least favourite Math / History , they were just not appealing.


----------



## FiNe SiTe

Favourite: Art, english, Pschology and P.E

Hated: Spanish, Maths and Science


----------



## cb23

my favorite classes are government history and philosophy. any big picture rational subject intrigues me and i also like math. like "happy" said, there is only one solution to the problem, which i dislike. but i like that there are usually many ways to arrive at that solution. i like to just use a calculator though.


----------



## Zic

My favourites are German, English and Croatian. I also happen to like Logic, Philosophy and Psychology. 
I don't like Chemistry - it's too damn hard., Music - we're dealing with history of music, and I don't like that. P.E. - I'm too clumsy, and a wuss :crazy:


----------



## Moonmoon

Most favourite Math, Programming
Least favourite English Lit tie


----------



## Litchi

My most favorite subject is maths In all my exams i scored 98/100 

My least marks scored subject is chemistry still i can understand the equations


----------



## Wanderer

I didn't have very many favorite subjects because I wasn't very good at memorizing things, which most of them required, unfortunately. I did enjoy physical education, break time and free periods the most though (do those count?). :crazy:

I enjoyed art but the teacher wasn't very nice with her advice (I was very easily swayed by words) so I dropped it as a subject, though I still continue to dabble here and there. I liked computer class too, but it gave me headaches after a while, so I always worked ahead while I was still in the clear and looked away once the ache starts to bubble up. I studied music for a good three years before I finally realized that I'm no good at theory and only enjoyed the class because of the practical sessions.

I disliked maths and science the most as well as English but I loved creative writing and science practicals. I didn't manage to get very far with those subjects so I opted for something else.

I tried a lot of things in high school (including economics and accounting as well as other subjects that didn't make this cut) and it wasn't unlike my final year that I got lucky and realized that hospitality and catering could be something I could do well in. Because of that, I got my diploma in culinary arts and am currently looking for a job that can take me places. :happy:


----------



## Nearsification

English. So stupid!


----------



## Rustang

Yay! Sociology

Boo! Mathematics

I'd make a great engineer???!?


edit: I want to be CardinalFire in my next Life! haha.


----------



## Thorndrop

Favourites: Geography, closely followed by maths and physics.
Least favourites: Sport. Nothing comes close. I also disliked history, and things like drama and music because they seemed pointless to me. I like art though.


----------



## HonourThyCat

My favourite subjects: 


History- Because it's interesting and I love writing rambling essays about slate mining strikes. And no, I'm not being sarcastic:crazy:
English- I love reading and discussion, so this class is pretty much tailor made for me.
Maths- I honestly have no idea why I love Maths so much, but I do.:happy:
My least favourite subjects:


Welsh- Just plain useless
Personal Studies- These are the "goverment enforced" classes that we have to take i.e. Religous Education, Sex Education, Careers Education and Health. We have one Personal Studies lesson a week and we have them on a rota,but they are all equally useless and boring. Plus, I once got stinky condom goo on my hand in Sex ed, and that wasn't nice.
Geography- RAAH RAAH GRRR HATE!!!!


----------



## blamflam

My favourite lessons are history, english, maths, art, and health and social care.
My least favourite are science, ict, and pe - i hate them with a passion


----------



## murderegina

+English..one of the only subjects I understand and don't mind doing.
-Math..it doesn't even make sense in my mind. I swear to God when someone talks about math my brain shuts off.


----------



## Tongue Tied

Fave: math, English, anthropology, history 
Least fave: general psychology, physical geography


----------



## wolfberry

I'm in a comprehensive school in England...yes, it's _that_ bad. 

Favourite subjects- German and History. German because it makes sense and History because Sir likes my essays and holds them up in front of the class. Aw. Ain't 'e kined.
Least favourite- SCIENCE (I. cannot. see. the. need.), English (where the teacher makes fun of you for reading books).

I did take Art but apparently I was going to have to put a lot more effort in to get my target grade of 'D', so I now spend my Tuesday afternoons in the library chatting with the librarian, who is a rocker come nighttime. While I did Art, though, I quite liked it.

Next year I am dropping Science! FABBYDOO. Some people are taking ALL THREE SCIENCES PLUS MATHS.
Their sanity is questioned by myself and other likeminded knowledge-haters/


----------



## chickydoda

Favourite: Art History, Food and Nutriction, Earth Science and Social Studies.
Least: Maths, English (although the teachers always raved about my work, the technical side always bothered me), Science and PE.

Classes I should have loved, but hated because of the way it was taught: Photography, History and Classical Studies


----------



## AliceGrace

Favourite: science, least favorite geography:frustrating:


----------



## mutton

When I was in 8th grade we had a mandatory class of mechanical drawing (a math based drawing used for engineering). By far this was my least favorite subject ever. No matter how hard I tried I could never quite grasp how to do it correctly. It frustrated me to no end.

My favorite was a toss up between biology and creative writing.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34

Favorites: 
1.English (I feel at home, powerful with the pen in my hand, like this is what I was born to do. Much more natural that speaking out loud. English has always been my best subject and now that I'm in college where they are less concerned with conventions that high school I enjoy writing even more... though I do hate having to source stuff.) 
2.Drama
3.Psychology (this is the one Im majoring in... I'd love to be a writer or an actor, but I have do something that will actually make me money. Nyah, I'll try my hand as a writer, but I wont put all my stock in it.)

Least Favorite: 
1.Foreign Language ( Was taking latin this semester but dropped it. Cum, Dum, and Sum all seem like the same word to me. this is not a subject for Js . Plus, Its just boring and seems pointless to me. *sigh* have to take 4-5 courses of foreign language becuase of College of Arts and Sciences Requirement. What does latin have to do with Psychology anyway? )
2.Landscape Architecture


----------



## justinhammar

Favorite subject - Gym
Least favorite - Math


----------



## OutcastGenius

I LOVE PHYSICS (because I want to be a particle physicist when I'm older:crazy
HATE PE :angry:

Overall, I'm ur typical INTJ science nerd:laughing:


----------



## Metis

Favorites: English, Philosophy, Science, Math
Least Favorite: Government/Politics, Economics, Health


----------



## Nasmoe

Hated english,science,gym. Loved history,drama, music comp, sociology. Too much indifference towards math to judge.


----------



## FiNe SiTe

I didn't like Maths, English,science and SOSE.
Pretty much anything i had to use my brain with. :crazy:


----------



## Vaka

I'm an ENFP...my least favorite class right now is Physics...O my God! I am just not good with physics, it's the worst I've ever been in any subject...my favorites woulds be a tie between guitar and art 1...next year I'm hoping to take paiinting and that will be one of the best calsses ever!


----------



## tskim

psychology and sociology! least favorite would have to be English lol.


----------



## NorseMariner

as an INTJ I loved history, geography and math. But I hated English, French and Music (Loved listening to music from classical to heavy metal, but had no talent in playing musical instruments, and little patience in learning how)


----------



## Vaka

I forgot if I answered this, but I love art 1 and guitar class!...next year I'm gonna take a more in depth course, probably painting, maybe drawing, dunno...maybe both ...either way, any in depth art course will probably become my favorite class

My least would be physics...

i love history in general, but not the class!...plus I'm taking US history and I'm more into things from further into the past

nvm I have it like three posts up haha


----------



## 1057

gym was hell for me. run a mile? fuck off.


----------



## Nomenclature

I used to think I hated history, but it was just the way that it was taught that ruined it for me. I love it now! The opposite goes for French and English in that I love the subjects but hate the classes now. Math and science will always be worth the while. Gym is hell. And it's such a shame that I can't take art. D;


----------



## agokcen

My liking for a class usually depends on the teacher. In general, though, I like math and physics; history is a bore, given the way they teach it.


----------



## Xplosive

I was decent-very good at every subject, so it depended on who the teacher was and whether I had good friends in the same class.


----------



## afireinside66

Favourites: History, English, Art and Psychology/Anthropology/Sociology
Least Favourties: Math, Science, Gym


----------



## Vaka

My favorite classes have been algebra, Biology, chemistry, world history, English, Art, and music. 
My least favorite? Uggh! PE, only because I really have never liked dressing out. I did like PE in elementary school, though lol
I had to take health class in ninth grade. It was pretty boring...
I really didn't like my Physics class, but it was less for the subject and more for the actual class. Although our teacher was very, very cool xD


----------



## L'Empereur

Fav: Trigonometry, History, Literature, Chemistry, Physics, Art, Español
Least fav: Geometry and Home Economics


----------



## Obstructions

It's all about the teacher. In Middle School I hated band, but in High School loved it because of the teacher. For the least favorite, I would say any type of math class. These teachers always never knew how to teach.


----------



## Efthalia

Favorite: Physics, Pre-Calculus, History, Art History
Least Favorite: Sociology (the way the class was structured), PE, Biology


----------



## Cthulhu

Most: Psychology/Physics

Least: English


----------



## Coccinellidae

Favourite subjects: Psychology, Literature, History..
Least favourite subjects: Oh, chemistry, oh, chemistry, oh, physics, oh, physics... also: oh, math, sometimes..


----------



## b0oradl3y

Favorite: English
Least favorite: Math


----------



## Immemorial

Favourites: Maths, Physics and History, 

Least Favourites: English (Yes the irony), French, Spanish and Graphic Communication.

Oddly enough I was good in most of the subjects that I hated. :mellow:


----------



## Steve MD

Favourites : Computer Science (just a fancy name for c++), Maths

Worst : none....(yet!)


----------



## kittychris07

Favorite Classes: Math, History, Earth Science and Chemistry

Least Favorite Classes: English, Biology


----------



## Vanargand

Favorites were history and geology. Least favorites are math and english.

I was pretty good at english though.


----------



## noctilux

I did very well at school and finished it as the school's best, but some subjects were easier for me than others.

I enjoyed Maths and Physics the most, because any new idea can be derived from just a few principles. Everything makes sense and fits into the system, nothing is taken for granted. 

I also liked languages, e.g. interpretations of works, as long as I thought they were logical and not too obscure.

I did not particularly like Biology and organic chemistry, because a lot of it involved learning facts and names rather than principles. Sometimes, Geography was like this as well. I did very well, too, but it did not come as naturally.

Finally, I really didn't like Art at all. I love looking at and analysing Art, but I'm terrible at drawing anything remotely resembling something real. :laughing:


----------



## Seeker99

I've always had the problem that the things I like and the things I'm good at are total opposites.

I was always good at maths, science, geography, languages.
But I love English, drama, and studies of religion.
The only ones that were consistent were a mutual hate and inaptitude for history and PE. I also love French and am good at it, and I suppose I like maths, sometimes.


----------



## jbking

*My answer...*

Most favorite: Math and Spelling. Closely followed by Science.

Yes, I like getting things right and subjects where answers have objectivity to them.

Least favorite: Creative Writing, Physical Education, Art, and Music.

Here, things are more vague in some ways or require physical exertion but I developed mental skills rather than physical skills.


----------



## Alima

Most Fav: All of my Science classes
Least Fav: Every Math class


----------



## Schadenfreude

I love all my maths, sciences, art and philosophy subjects.
They're all so much fun to learn.

I hated my PE class. It's very tiring and I'm not very good with physical sports. I prefer the mentally stimulating ones like chess.


----------



## lylyness

In high school, my favorites were English and History. Least favorites were Chemistry and Gym. Especially Gym. Sophomore year I got a C in volleyball and got knocked off the honor roll. :angry:


----------



## Oleas

My favorites: Math, Biology, Chemistry, Physics, English

Least favorite: Only because I have to choose one, PE because we had to play rugby in the snow and I thought I would die. I love History and Geography in general, but didn't like the way it was taught at school.


----------



## Miss Scarlet

Least: math
Favorite: Art


----------



## cappuccinocool

Favorite: Lunch 


Least Favorite: everything else besides art.


----------



## northernsky

Favourites: English, Maths, Languages, ICT

Least favourite: Art, PE, Science, Geography


----------



## viva

I love and excelled at pretty much every subject besides history.


----------



## EYENTJ

Favorites: Psychology, History, (some) English, Chemistry

Least: Math, Math, Math, and Computer Science


----------



## ceembee

Favorite: Debate, Spanish

Least Favorite: My God, that is a difficult question. I liked just about everything. I guess I would say team sports...I enjoyed aerobics.

Dunno about college classes yet. I'm looking forward to philosophy courses.


----------



## Daimai

Favorite: Math, Physics, Chemistry, Biology.
Least: Art, Music, Crafting.


----------



## stucknthesuburbs

I'm only a sophomore in high school, but so far my favorite classes by far have been Global Studies and French, with my least favorites being Physical Science and Algebra 2.


----------



## Angel1412kaitou

Now? I love English, Art Portfolio, Psychology, and the only class I don't like would be math, because of how rigid and boring it is.


----------



## uncreative_name

Favorite: Music, psychology

Least favorite: Science related classes, philosophy


----------



## Valdyr

This only applies to this year specifically not in general.

Also, I'm in high school.

Favorites: Science (AP Physics), Math ( AP <I forgot the full name>), English (AP Composition and Literary Theory), Psychology (long list, I know, but fuck it)
Least Favorites: P.E. I guess, though I really don't dislike any of my classes this year.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

Favorite: English
Least Favorite: Pottery


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Most favorite: Astronomy, Creative Writing, English, Philosophy, Abnormal Psychology, Evolutionary Biology, Film, Neurology,

Least Favorite: Math (painful and challenging but rewarding)


----------



## Molock

Favourites: Psychology, humanities (pure fun), modern history, biology

I'd rather die: Mathematics, language classes (Poetry, creative writing, etc), high-school art was hopeless, physical education was annoying


----------



## Time to Paradox

Mainly for this year:

Most favorite: Math, Chemistry and English.

Least favorite: Physical Education (utterly useless class with intelligence not being necessary)


----------



## dagnytaggart

*Favorite*: Economics, Statistics, Physics, Philosophy, Russian, anything math
*Worst*: Accounting, this touchy-feely "Human Nature" class I took. It was more spiritual hold-hands shit than philosophy, Poetry (I wanted the emos to stop cutting themselves...so they could stab ME and put me out my misery)


----------



## myosotis

Favourite: Strings, English, Biology, Physics.

Least favourite: Chemistry. The labs are just so frustrating for me.


----------



## Tori

well im good in drawing and sketching...but my favorite is oil painting where we pain still lives <333


----------



## GiGi

My least favorite was math. I got through it just fine but I can't say I enjoyed it.


----------



## Immemorial

I've descended to the point where I hate practically everything. Maths and Physics provide a small amount of enjoyment and challenge, but I want more.

The education system needs to be revamped.


----------



## ladyinred3

*Favorites: * English; Psychology; Art (even though I can't draw for the life of me); Social Studies; History; Religion
*Least favorites: * PE (I'm not lazy or anything, I just hate team sports. And running, ugh, running...); Algebra


----------



## amydecia

*Most favorite and least favorite subjects in school*

My most favorite subjects in school are Mathematics and Science and my least favorites are geography and english.


----------



## Lokkye

school is for losers.
They confine you in the SJ way of mind.
Fuck school.
I can learn in my own time.


----------



## RallySport82

My favorite is social studies and communications tech. Least favorite was science. I hated science(bio) with a passion. Not the subject, just the way it's taught in high school.


----------



## RocketMikari

favorite - anything computer related (college)

least favorite - quantitative methods for decision making (college) not the class but the professor no one liked how he never explained anything

least favorite (not influence by teacher) chemistry (high school)


----------



## LibertyPrime

Fave: Geometry, English and German <---because they were fun or at least I could have fun, the rest of the class hated English and German. 

What I hated: the rest <---everything else was utterly boring.

I dislike learning theory without practice, it's a load of BS just like school.


----------



## Evil Genius

Irish is my least favourite, most of you are probably American, be thankful you don't have to learn a stupid fu**ing language that's not useful one bit, it's just wasting our time when we could be learning something that will actually help us like:Maths,Science,German,English etc. To top it all of, my Irish teacher is a despicable human being that can't teach properly and gives detention over the slightest thing.


----------



## i love jesus and music

My favorites include English, drama, journalism, world geography, political science/economics, theology, piano, and the theories of the sciences.

As an INFP, science labs absolutely destroyed me, math was. . . yaaaawwwwnnnnn....
Chemistry = Disgusting.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

Favs - English, Art, Team Sports/P.E.

Didn't care for - Math, Science, Social Studies (includes history, geography, government, etc.), computer classes, Pottery (only class I've ever failed)


----------



## Ziggurat

Favourite subjects: Philosophy, English, Psychology

Least favourite subjects: History (couldn't care less) and Art (creatively impaired), the sciences.


I'm going to go ponder why I dislike science class for a while now...


----------



## HorribleAesthete

Favs: English and other languages.

Least Favs: Math, Science.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

HorribleAesthete said:


> Favs: English and other languages.
> 
> Least Favs: Math, Science.


I second that


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

+English,Global Studies,Model UN,Journalism,Creative writing,Health Studies,Cutting
-Math,Science,Gym,and all others.


----------



## jdmn

In high school...

Dislike
-Math, physics, technic drawing, geometry and COMPUTERS... never understood how to use computers with a teacher.

Like
-Statistics, History, Cultural antropology, Social Studies, Contemporary problems, Philosophy, Graphic design (though I disliked the teacher), Literature, English and Spanish


----------



## March Cat

Like: everything except Biology

Dislike: Biology


----------



## lib

When I went to school a few centuries ago:
Favorite: Chemistry
As an exchange-student in California I had Psychology where I learned about MBTI and a lot of other things and took the MBTI test.
I disliked P.E. the most.


----------



## news4mom

My favorite subjects in school was (and is currently) math and science. I really like the consistency of math and the endless boundaries of science. My least favorite subjects were social studies and English. I could never keep the dates of events straight in my mind, and I really did not care what a participle was; present, past participle, or perfect.


----------



## SullenAesir

HS(not counting college):

Science = Favorite

My least favorite would be that class where obese teachers tell you to run the whole period and call it "Physical Education", while they do nothing and get paid for it.


----------



## shlaraki

Favourite subjects: French, Social Studies, Art and Biology.

Least Favourite Subjects: English, Math, Physics and Chemistry.


----------



## Cadenza

My least favorite subject would have to be math. I always tell people in real life that I love and excel at it for whatever reason, but I don't. My grades are purely average, even though I can spend hours trying to understand simple concepts. My favorite, however, is technical theatre! I love creating, building, and all that jazz. It's something else when you see your product up onstage for shows.


----------



## musa

Loved math still do 
Hated English mostly because each year started out with the teacher telling me to forget everything the last teacher taught me and you have to remember 50 million diffrent exceptions to the rules bs


----------



## rwt81

College: 2nd Year Directing Class and Art History. Least Favorite: Calculus and English 

High School (it was a creative and performing arts high school): Favorite class: Painting Class and US History. Least Favorite: Chemistry

Middle School (private school): Favorite: French and Pre Algebra. Least Favorite: Gym Class


----------



## SilverMoon

I have always loved science! all of them  i also loved psychology, and math. i also liked art.
i never really liked English or History haha
I love school, i cant wait to go back to college once my children get a little older


----------



## MorbidNerd

My favourite subject would have been Biology or Literature, worst subject was Physical Education with Home Economics not far behind.


----------



## LinaLove

Favorite: Biology and Psychology.
Least Favorite: Physics and English.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Favorite: History
Least: Math (Doing the same formula over and over became very boring.)


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

I'm going to make the distinction between high school and college because for some reason they manage to ruin all that was fun for me in highschool when I got to college

*High School*
Favorites: Math (Calculus and Algebra), Physics, Art
Least Favorite: English and History

*College*
Favorites: Philosophy, Religion, English, History
Least Favorite: Math, and Biology (the lectures were interesting, the labs suck)


----------



## Voldemort

Most: Math
Least: English Lit.


----------



## Quinlan

My favorites were computer science and math. My least favorite has always been history. However, I enjoy reading about history when I can choose the subject and pace. I just really hate listening to a professor drone on and on about event after event *head explodes*


----------



## sparkle9

I absolutely love english, it's my favorite language! I also love any other language, history and literature.
I don't really dislike any subjects, but i'm not that interested in sciences, i like biology, though.


----------



## locofoco

Favorite: History, philosophy, linguistics
Least: Math, English (even though I love writing fiction lol)

I like some sciences, but I won't be sad when I take my last science class.


----------



## Clear

Favorites: Sciences, engineering, English/lit subjects involving stories and fiction, creative writing, music, dance, Japanese, applied math.

Least Favorites: History, public speaking, essay-writing, politics, endurance-based PE (such as straight-up running), theory-ish math.

I like a little variety. Too much of a favorite subject is still too much... One term, I took all math/science/engineering courses and it was AWFUL. I now make a point to take at least one non-STEM class and one PE every term to balance things out and keep my sanity in tact.


----------



## Fleetfoot

Favorites: Arts, Language, Science, applied math

Least: Any other math, History, English, P.E., philosophy. 

Personally, I have a serious beef with math, just because of my luck of getting the worst possible teachers for it (I've only seen two good ones my whole life, and I've been to five different schools) and usually they just piss me off and I give up trying. Philosophy is the same way. I never went to P.E. I find it a waste of time as an athlete. Why do I have to work out twice?


----------



## Bazinga187

There's not enough maths love on this thread. Well, not on the first and 30th page anyway.

My favourite subjects is maths, hands down. It's all about problem solving and finding different ways of coming to the same conclusion. There are so many methods to attack a problem. It's not all "do this, this and this then out the answer pops". There's freedom and creativity whilst being rigid and logical. How can people not love that?

I'm rather fond of the sciences too, but I'm more of a theorist than an experimentalist. I love physics, but I hate doing the experiments. I will rejoice when the day arrives that I can just do theoretical physics. I like chemistry, but I'm not much good at it. I've lost my mental grip on it. I just don't understand it, but I can't pinpoint what I don't understand. It doesn't click like everything else does. Biology's easy. The only irritating thing with biology is the terminology. They tend to name opposing things with words that sound irritatingly similar. Like glycogen, glucose and glucagon. Pinocytosis and phagocytosis. Biology also has the tendency to change words for essentially the same thing depending on where it's happening. It's a glycosidic bond when glucose molecules bond, but it's an ester bond when it happens with glycerol and fatty acids. Stupid words.

As for subjects I don't like, I'm not a fan of geography. I don't mind physical geography, but that's science. Population geography is boring as hell. As for real geography (i.e. knowing where places are) I have no interest in that. I rarely leave my town, or I at least remain vaguely within its proximity. What use is it to be able to point at Poland, for example, on a map if I'm never going to go there?

I don't like history much either. It's already happened. It's over. Let's move on. What's the use in analysing the past? Perhaps I'm just sick of learning about the Tudors and WWII. New history's not so bad, but when you've been learning about the same sort of stuff for years upon years, it gets tedious. And it's not like it's going anywhere. I've been doing similar things in maths and sciences for years, but it's so I have a good foundation for when I move on to the next thing. That's not the case with history. There's no progression. Just different time periods.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Least favorite: History

Most favorite: Biology (and A&P, and Microbiology), Psychology, Math (new interest for me).


----------



## Peregrina

I consider Art, History, English, Chemistry and Algebra to be my favorite school subjects. I find my art class to be an outlet for expressing my creativity (and it's also the only class in which I can daydream and doodle without being reprimanded) while Algebra and Chemistry are subjects that (after practice and explanation) come naturally to me. I'm taking an Honors English course this year, which makes the class a bit more difficult for me, although I enjoy the fact that my teacher applies the theories human nature to the subject. 

I, however, just can't stand Geometry. There are simply way to many theorems and postulates to memorize...


----------



## Moon_Child

Most favorite: physics
Least favorite: chemistry


----------



## MattNYNC

Favorites: History, Government, Social Sciences in general
Least Favorites: Science, Math in general.

Usually, I like my classes more based on the teacher and I've liked almost all of my history teachers a lot.


----------



## Emily Riddle

My least favorite subject is Math and any subjects that has got anything to do with Math such as Physical Science. I'm quite good with Geometry though because it has illustrations. Algebra is my weakness. I just can't see the logic in Math. I like Chemistry but I couldn't say it's one of my favorite subjects.

The subjects that I like are English, Humanities, History, Psychology and anything that has got to do with Arts, Language, and People.


----------



## Morrigan Tetch

It doesn't seem like a common thing for an INTJ to dislike math, but I detest it. 
Favourites are Social Sciences, English, History.


----------



## JamieBond

Favorite is Reading, History, Language Arts.
Dislikes: MATH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinkie Pie

My favorites are English, Theatre, and Sociology... and my least favorites are Chemistry and any kind of math


----------



## Pinkie Pie

Btw, I'm an ENFP


----------



## Sofie

My favorites are English and German, although I don't mind my college history class.

I loathe FST.


----------



## Poppy1006

This semester least favourite: old testament


----------



## instruMENTAL

Most favorite is definetly science, then math, then history. After that, all other subjects are pretty equal to me.


----------



## V3X

I like everything except geography and sosial sciense. Can't choose a favorite among the remaining subjects.


----------



## chances2468

I like physiology because I learn the why and the how. I wasn't too crazy about anatomy because it seemed like pure memorization without learning about the why.

I enjoyed English class.

I disliked...

Hmm, I am stopping mid-sentence here because thinking back, I sometimes hated a subject and thought I was terrible at it, but then I would later have a different teacher and I was the best student in the class. This happened numerous times, so I think having an excellent teacher has a big part to do with whether you like a subject and whether you will excel in it. Some teachers are so bad at teaching that I can imagine they can turn what you used to love to something you now hate. Or vice versa could happen.


----------



## FillInTheBlank

Favorites: MATH. It has always been good to me. Even calculus-which is a bit challenging (but I still enjoy). All of my classes for math were among my favorites (except statistics). Others include Physics, Psychology, Anatomy and Physiology, Drafting, History, Art, Gym, and hmm..that's all I can think of for now. 


Least Favorites: Biology, English, Personal Financing, and statistics. I cannot stand stat. It is too repetitive and boring for me. English is on the list of my least favorites only because I was so bad with writing essays.


----------



## Remington

My favorite subjects are History, Geography, and Social Sciences. My least favorite courses are Math, Accounting, and Physics....basically anything with numbers and word problems.


----------



## Lindsey

Favorite: Psychology and journalism
Most hated: Math and science


----------



## SkyWave

Math, well, until I got to around Calculus. _"Oh, you thought you were awesome at Math? Well, Calculus will fix that for you."_ 
History was alright _"in class"_, but I just had no desire or interest in it outside it. I think I blame homework and stuff on that. 
I liked Science growing up, but my grades were never really too great with the subject. That, and I hated group projects.


----------



## Redline

High school:
Most: I would say Psychology but my teacher was useless and irresponsible so English.
Least: Physics. It interested me but I never could get it. My teacher actually once told me, "You're an interesting person to have in my class but you are shit at Physics."

University:
Most: Abnormal Psychology, hands down.
Least: Introduction to International Relations. Far too much memorisation.


----------



## secretk

High school:
Favorite: math (calculus, but even more geometry), informatics (although the teacher wasn't good at all), chemistry and biology
Least favorite: painting, physical education and physics (because of the teachers)

University
Favorite: everything related to programming, software analysis, algorithms, graphs and that kind of stuff; the most interesting was Software analysis
Least favorite: economics, marketing and mechanics(because of the physics that I hated in high school)


----------



## she_sells_seashells

Favorites: Economics by far especially macroeconomics, international economics, and political economies. I also like marketing and finance depending on the concepts being taught, as well as accounting although I'm awful at it. I enjoy sciences too especially chemistry although I haven't taken it in ages. 

Least favorites: Human Resources. It's just the worst and HR people and I often clash. If anyone watches the Office, I feel the same way about HR as Michael Scott does. I also don't enjoy the soft sciences like sociology, philosophy, heck even most of psychology (although I do like the statistics of it).


----------



## dee20

best subject: history. go ahead, call me a nerd, i can take it :kitteh:

worst subject: maths. i always wondered if maths was god's way of punishing us for our sins. seriously, i don't care why x equals abcfghblablahblahnoonegivesafuck :angry:


----------



## SophiaScorpia

I love them all, well, save for Physical Education...I don't know why but I think it's not interesting enough to keep my attention to it. It's just that, why do you have to bother with sports?


----------



## wiarumas

I don't know if I posted in this thread yet but might as well now:

Favorite in High School - Geometry
Runner up - Physics
Least Favorite - Language Arts
Runner up - Trigonometry

Favorite in College - Entrepreneurship
Runner up - Enterprise Applications
Least Favorite - Chemistry Lab
Runner up - Accounting


----------



## owlet

Favourite: English Literature or History.

Least favourite: Maths (because I just couldn't understand it and my teacher didn't help me at all...)


----------



## Marac

Most favorite: Art, History, English, International Studies
Least favorite: Math, Geology, French, Geography


----------



## Larxene

Based on self-interest:

Love:

- English
- English Literature
- Mathematics

Hate (grades are scored mainly by remembering facts):

- Biology
- History
- Moral Studies


By teacher competence:

Love: 

- Chemistry


I also like social sciences, although I was not exposed to them in high school.


----------



## Redwood

When and where I went to school we had math, sciences and english and that was about it. No psych studies or typing or anything like that. My parents pretty much forced me into math and science, though I didn't much like them (hated science and played card games all class). I got kicked out of math for being a know-it-all and I spent several months going into empty classrooms with a friend and doing non-destructive practical jokes in them. That was probably my favourite class time. Drama class was loads of fun, too.


----------



## emberwing

Like:
-Music
-Art
-Online Psychology
-Gym
-Latin
-Classical Civ
-English
-Philosophy

Dislike:
-Math
-Physics (only because I can't get the damned math. I adore the actual science aspect)
-Chemistry


----------



## jd_

In college...

Philosophy/Literature/History/Classics/Biology/Anthropology/Geology/Political Science/Computer Science/Film/Theater


Classes I didn't like:

Accounting (WORST CLASS EVER)/Macro and Micro Economics/Chemistry/Calculus/Nutrition Science/Music History/


----------



## sriracha

My favorite class was cooking because I enjoyed it!!!
My least favorite class was Physics. Man, I think it's because I'm a sensor, and I had an N teacher. Gosh his head was always in the air, he was always distracted, and he didn't teach much in the class<_< I want to blame him for my failure!!!!


----------



## Stepford Smiler

My faves : History, Arts, any Languages and Literatures (in my school there are English, Indonesia, Deutsch, and Javanese), Geography, and Biology.  
Conclusion : I love any culture and nature related subjects.


----------



## Impermanence

Most: Philosophy, history, english
Least: Math & science


----------



## happyrain

Hmm...my favorite would either be American Lit, Calc BC, Algebra 1, or Genetics. I'm looking forward to Bioethics senior year of high school! I don't know what my least favorite would be...


----------



## hydrogen

I can't stand English lessons. To me, English is just trying to find meaning where there isn't any. Oh, _please_, the poet did not write "her hand" because he wanted alliteration to create a better flow which in turn would create a calming, tender atmosphere - the poet obviously had no other choice in wording the words. What else can you say instead of 'her hand'? '_The hands of she_'? '_The five digits on the end of her humerus_'? Bloody hell...

I love Biology, Chemistry, Physics and History though. I love the sciences because I feel like every time I learn something new, I'm one step closer to understanding the world in my own little way... and that History is just so... I can't explain. Sometimes I just wish we lived like people used to, and also it seems like a *good* application of writing skills *cough* unlike analysing Shakespeare's sonnets to oblivion *cough*


----------



## The Purple Theory

I'm very open to all sorts of subjects. I love learning in general. The problem with me is, it all depends on how the professor teaches it. If he/she doesn't seem to be interested in the class they're teaching, then, I lose interest as well.

For example, back in high school, I did poorly in Physics and Filipino (my first language). When I got to college, I did great at them because of the way they were taught.

As of now, I love Philippine History, Asian Literature in English, Political Science and Social Science. Philosophy and Psychology are fun too.

I don't have a least favorite subject.


----------



## Stepford Smiler

My least faves : Economics and Chemistry. Only because I'm not good enough at detailed counting, though.


----------



## INTJellectual

My most favorite:

1. History
2. Science
3. English (Literature)

Least favorite:
1. Physical Education
2. Home Economics

Note: My least favorite subjects are where Sensors excel at, I notice.


----------



## Devin87

Elementary School
Favorite-- Math
Least Favorite-- Spelling

Middle School
Favorite-- Science
Least Favorite-- PE

High School
Favorite-- American History
Least Favorite-- Math

College
Favorite-- Astronomy
Least Favorite-- Anything Having to Do With Politics

As a 2nd Grade Teacher, To Teach
Favorite-- Science/Math
Least Favorite-- Religion (I'm an atheist teaching at a Catholic school)


----------



## Bel Esprit

Happy said:


> I, and building things ( I forgot what its called )


I'm interested in English, Psychology, Algerbra, Art, Music, some Sociology, some Anthropology, *Architecture* (I believe this is what you meant by building things?=D or perhaps Engineering?), Biology, and foreign languages.

I dislike most History as I don't see a practical application for it, certain Maths, Economics, Buisness.

I am indifferent to Chemistry, Earth Science, and Physics.


----------



## dollybones_90

Favorites: Biology, Psychology

Least Favorites: Computers, math


----------



## Ramysa

I liked Chemistry and Languages. I hated Physics . And sometimes Math.


----------



## FataMorgana

Favorite: Data, Models, Decisions
Least favorite: Any class that has to do with endlessly writing papers.


----------



## OddOneOwt

My favorites are philosophy, psychology, history and literature.

My absolute least favorite is economics. Especially macroeconomics.


----------



## 2ndIINone

Favorites: Math, Physics, History, Computers, and Auto mechanics back in high school
Least favorite: English (so boring!)


----------



## BimboBarbie

My favourites are Music and Art, my least favourite Maths,Science, anything that requires thinking.


----------



## Ember

Favourite: Languages, Physics, Computers, Economics, History, Philosophy.
Least Favourite: Hmm, I can't think of one. I had a hate-love relationship with Math.


----------



## Vox

(Disregarding the teachers' effects on my enjoyment of the subjects; I haven't experienced college yet, so liable to change...)

Art will forever be enjoyable for me. :happy: I've generally liked my science classes as well, although the homework and memorization could get quite tedious. Science itself intrigues me, but dear lord, the _classes_...Math is usually so-so for me. I don't really love or hate it; it's actually a nice break because there's far less ambiguity involved. English...I don't quite like the direction it's taken. Take me back to writing fiction! :crying:

I abhor social studies. Politics and economics are _not_ my thing, and I can only enjoy history if it's related to my interests...


----------



## Tulipgarden

Least favorite is math and my most favorite is any type of science, oddly.


----------



## jd_

Favorite... by far philosophy...if I though being a professor was a good fit, I'd definitely do a PhD in it but not really my lifestyle I wanted, mostly enjoyed creative writing/journalism/film studies/related (lit/textual analysis/theory) as far as practical things I thought would help in my career or one suited for me. 

Didn't care much for biology/science/math, also absolutely hated business and accounting courses, health and nutrition classes were equally boring.


----------



## bombsaway

Love Philosophy, English Literature and History. Art was fun but I was never motivated enough to put real work into it. Least favourite was science. With the exception of high school astronomy (and no more advanced than that), I couldn't do anything in science! It just didn't make sense!


----------



## doublejm1

Favorite: English, Psychology, History
Least Favorite: Math and Science


----------



## staticmud

For this year . . .
Most Favorites: None, but the least worst is probably maybe Art.
Least Favorites: All, but Algebra 2/Trigonometry, Chemistry, and German are the ones I'm actually concerned about failing.


----------



## ai.tran.75

favorite- drama, theater, political science, sociology,psychology, forensic chem, geometry

least- statistics, economics, business law


----------



## eydimork

Geometry, world history and lore.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

My favorite it math. My least favorite is English.
Math is easy and pattern filled. English deals with symbolism, but sometimes people make random associations when asking "what did the author mean by this" if you want to know what the author meant ask the author for a definitive answer. But it's a good exercise nonetheless.


----------



## Psychophant

Favorite: Calculus (no, really, it's quite fun).

Least favorite: English. Funny too, since I really liked writing and English/history classes in high-school. I guess I'm a bit irked at this point by the somewhat ambiguous requirements for some of my college writing assignments. It also just seems a lot harder to have to write a 2- 3 page essay than to do a few pages of math problems.


----------



## saltana

Favorite: ...History, but I really do like all subjects. Even math, my weak spot, I have unbounded (heh) respect and praise for. 

Least favorite: PE, absolutely no doubt.


----------



## paige1136

Favorite subjects: courses on research, statistics, psychology, sociology. I also really liked the thinking involved in the physics course I took in university.

Least favorite: Art, music, theater. Anything that requires subjectivity. I love watching/seeing all of these things, but as an academic subject it's just not for me.


----------



## JTHearts

Favorite: English

Least favorite: Math


----------



## Gossip Goat

Favorite: English, Physics, History, Computer Class

Least: Math (although I liked Statistics), Spanish, Religion, art (only bc I have no artistic talents), PE.


----------



## lemony snicket

I always loved English and math.
I could never get really interested in any of my science or history classes.


----------



## Moya

Favorites are any kind of fine arts and social studies. I love things that tend toward the philosophical and that have cultural implications/importance, and those two generally contain both.

Least favorites are mathematics and formal sciences. I find the concepts interesting but I don't have patience to apply formulas to understand them. I would rather read about the life of a mathematician than what they discovered, if that makes sense.


----------



## kimpossible119

English (literature) has always been my favorite, followed closely by music and then history. 
I never really liked math and I LOATHE speech.
The only kind of science I was ever interested in was Chemistry.


----------



## malphigus

I don't have Philosophy class here, instead they teach Christianity :bored:

Favourite: English cause I can ace it with no sweat.

go to hell subject: History and law. Ick.


----------



## King Nothing

I liked high school physics and chemistry, where they taught at a level that I could easily comprehend (as opposed to my little taste of college physics, in which the class average was a 64 and I got an 11 on the second test). I did not enjoy Spanish.


----------



## Fleetfoot

In high school my favorite class was definitely anything with visual arts. Sculpting, painting, drawing, printmaking, I loved it. My least favorite class was definitely gym or physics. As an ESTP, how could I hate gym, right? I am biased...I would've liked it if it wasn't first period after three hours of intense physical training to get into a D1 sports team and was forced to do more workouts, I just assumed they were douches for doing that at the time. Physics I didn't learn anything in that class anyway. Nothing was taught, and if it was, it was taught wrong. I learned more on wikipedia about physics.

I know for sure those were my least favorite, because I would always skip them and don't have a lot of memory being in class, but instead of what I was doing during that class period.


----------



## Stasis

Favorites: English Lit., History, Law, Chemistry, Astronomy, Theology, and I also like building stuff lol. 

Least: Speech and Art History. Art History is the type of course you take when you need help sleeping. Yeesh.


----------



## gwennylou

My favorite subjects are history and English. My least is math. I was never good at it.


----------



## conflictingdusk

My favourite subject happens to be History. I don't know why, but I find it really easy to get absorbed into this subject and memorise everything from top to bottom.

On the other hand, my least favourite is physical education. If that doesn't count, Biology. I really can't stand studying about the human body without feeling really faint afterwards. It really dragged down my Science grades a lot and I'm really thankful that I had the option to take only Chemistry/Physics, so I don't have to study Biology any more.


----------



## Red_Setting_Sun

conflictingdusk said:


> If that doesn't count, Biology. I really can't stand studying about the human body without feeling really faint afterwards.


INTERESTING. Me too. I remember almost fainting in class during sex ed in secondary school. And when I read about anatomy for my martial arts curriculum, I get almost sick. What gives?


----------



## Blacteco

Depends on the teacher. If the teacher is bad at teaching subject... then the subject will be my one of the least favourite subject. 

I personally enjoy and prefer more subject that requires calculation over subject that requires writing long essay.


----------



## Jaune

Favorites: Algebra, Pre-Calculus, Marketing, Statistics, Writing, Chemistry

Least Favorites: Gym, Theology, Art, Physics, Biology


----------



## k9a4b

Favourite: physics
Least: english


----------



## Sybow

I hated biology and didn't give one shit about it.

Loved sports. Always have loved sports.


----------



## Mister Bimbo

We had a subject at school which was basically acting so this was very great.

In math class I just didn't listen for 75% of the time. I just couldn't concentrate because it was so boring to me.

But other than that it always depended on the teacher. One subject could be a gloomy torture with one teacher and a fancyful utopia with the other.


----------



## Nokoiyuh

Favorite: Biology, Psychology, History

Least: Math, Art (I love art in general but it feels stifling and forced in classroom environments)


----------



## bigstupidgrin

Favorite subject is history. It's a microcosm of many subjects rolled into one. Plus it shows you perspectives that you would never think of. 

Least favorite subject was writing. I love writing now, and want to teach it to others. But as a kid I wasn't a fan.


----------



## AnneL

Favorite subject: Math, physics, writing.
Least favorite: P.E, Chemistry, art.


----------



## Taileile

Favorite: Biology (my major!! <3), English/Writing, physical education

Least favorite: Most maths aside from statistics, history


----------



## Ververge

Favorite: Chemistry, Math, Lunch

Least Favorite: History, English


----------



## Selena Grey

My fav subject is Math and least fav is Literacy. I hate all those writings. Writing an essay always was a problem for me, I had to use some help of writing service at https://www.collegepaperworld.com/ to cope with all those paper work. That was the only way for me to get good grades.


----------



## poco a poco

ooo tough, bc since I'm in uni I haven't really had to deal w/ subjects outside my comfort zone LOL
but if I think back to high school
Favorite: Algebra
Least favorite: Chemistry


----------



## SirCanSir

Im on the same page as the above so ...

...In highschool :

I guess favourite was physics/science and related stuff like chemistry and somewhat maths when they didnt get repetitive.

The least favourite should be Latin or something. Thus i didnt follow that path. I also didnt like the ones who required much memorising. I was a lot into history though.

I cant really hate those^^, I just found them boring back then.


----------



## Dare

Favorite: Anything related to Human Biology I find very interesting. English is easy. Philosophy was fun.

Middle: Chemistry and History were fine except for the workload. Physics & Foreign Languages are enjoyable challenges.

Least: Advanced Math. I was great at Math as a child but now that it's highly conceptual I dislike it, am no longer a natural at it and go to extraordinary lengths not to fall behind (I fear I wouldn't recover). What results from my consistent hard work + light panic/vigilance is good grades, the reward for which is being put in an even harder stream of math the following year (fml).

Just one. more. year. to go...


----------



## iblameyou

Science and English were both subjects I enjoyed greatly. Math and P.E were my least favorite... Only because I struggled in Math and I didn't enjoy P.E.


----------



## Strelnikov

History, Geography, Social Sciences and PE were the best. The worst: Mathematics and Chemistry... After over a decade since I finished high school, I still don't get Chemistry


----------



## Sandstread

Most, maths.

Least, german.

History was awful in low and middle education. Not as unpleasant as how the german sounds, but all the lies spread about reality scratched its nails on the glass. Later, when true form of history was explained with a non flexible coherent direct style as veritas idea demands, it became literally amazing stories to listen and see why everything is as it is shown to us as a society. Follow the money. That is a simple but workable rule of thumb, also in history.


----------



## horseloverfat

I always liked math, history, and computer science. I never really liked natural science except maybe physics.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deseret

I can't think of a subject I really disliked. I was never good at art, but it was alright. One aspect of education I dislike is long lectures. I prefer to be made to think or do, as opposed to having a bunch of "facts" thrown at me.


----------



## Bastard

Pretty sure detention was my most attended class. Worst was definitely religion.


----------



## Denature

I like any class that makes me think.

Any class that simply attempts to cram information into your head is the worst.


----------



## Kirthey

My favourite subjects in high school were English & art. Least favourite was math.


----------



## Folsom

My favorite subject was Philosophy, specifically ethics.
My least favorite subject was Math. I struggled with Math to such an extent that I began to believe I had a mental condition which stopped me from being able to engage with the subject at all.


----------



## Sybow

My favourite was sport.

Least favourite was history, because honestly, I couldn't care less about the past.


----------



## Lakigigar

Favourite: history
Least favourite: maths

I liked statistics however, but i don't like all other aspects of maths. Overall, i liked history, though i definitely like modern history more than classical antiquity and medieval ages.

I liked geography as well, but i disliked that i knew everything already, while in history class, i at least learned something new. Geography also has some boring themes like rocks, but especially agriculture. Plate tectonics, weather & climate interest me a lot, but they don't pay a lot of attention to that. 

Biology was sometimes fun as well. I also liked religion class a lot, but it depends from school to school. In some schools it's the most boring subject (when it's taken very literally), while in other schools, the classes were more focused towards philosophy and ethics, and we even studied about the enneagram for a while. I think i got typed as a 7 at first, but i'm not sure anymore. I'm definitely not a 7 though, but... i could have possibly immediately been typed as a 4. I'm just not sure anymore. I really liked studying about the enneagram!!!


----------



## Solariopa

Most favorite is art, followed by mythology at the moment. Least favorite is math, eek. Math is a pain; I doubt myself a lot when I do it.


----------



## BigApplePi

My most favorite by far with math. I was good at it and it had beauty. There were permanent truths there whereas everything else was crap impossible to know and I was behind. Science came in second. At least it was about cause and effect. Made sense.

I hated English because the teachers were mean. I had no idea what the literature meant. Everyone else took it in but I was retarded. Social studies came in second. I never did homework and was constantly afraid of flunking. No wait French. I never did homework there either. The teacher gave me a D and told me she should have flunked me. A nightmare. Why learn any language if the meanings were all the same? You learn nothing new. I liked the accents. though. It should have been Latin. At least that would have made sense.


----------



## anaraqueen

fave: geography

least fave: biology


----------



## Kaznos

most: Math, PE, Physics
least: Literature (I was really tired of poem's BS about their sad and f*cked up lives and their inability to change it)


----------



## Wisteria

My favourite subject was Art & Design to begin with. I was good at it, so it was source of my pride and confidence. Later became interested in life sciences, even though I still hate maths to this day.

Those were the only subjects I liked. Hated the other classes and would have gladly skipped them. Sports classes were the biggest nightmare of all, always got shouted at by my teachers and hit a lot. My parent didn't get me a gym kit and I would get in trouble for it. Every Friday afternoon was 2 hours of torture. Hated it so much that I would hide in the girls bathroom for the afternoon instead of showing up to class. Yes I was a loser but being both shy and alone is hard at school.

Actually most years at secondary school were horrible, a lot of my peers were bullies or immature, and I had to wear second hand uniform. Maths, geography and history was boring as shit. Our french teacher was really sexist, and taunted me in front of whole class while they laughed along. So hated those classes too. If you're a shy teenager then you're a joke apparently. School was just hell for the first few years so I didn't even go half the time.


----------



## FlyingViking

My favorite was Art and also Music, they were only practice, no books, and I was good at both drawing and playing and singing. In high school there were no art classes, so it became probably IT. I also liked a lot English, then science and math. English teachers were usually nice (except for one who sometimes bullied me, I never saw such a terrible teacher, a sadist putting classmates one against the others). As for math and science, I liked it was logical and it had knowledge I could actually apply. Unfortunately in my school teachers most of the time used to ask students to read the text from the book out loud, then by next time you should have memorized it all like a robot. And that was it. It was like memorizing data.

The worst subject was definitely P.E. I was terrible at cooperative sports, I had no good reflexes. even though I even got medals in local competitions for athletics stuff, like running fast etc.


----------



## Rascal01

My least liked was math. I think I lack the necessary gene because my aptitude is limited. I can’t say I recall a favorite subject, though I like history, and consider psychology and English to be important. In life it helps to understand where the other fellow is coming from, and to be able to communicate clearly.

Forced to name a favorite, I’d say skipping school. I’d rather experience freedom and adventure than sit in a classroom. I think I may have ADHD and tedium doesn’t work for me. Go and do beats sit and talk hands down.


----------



## Penny

art most math least


----------



## Rong Wong

Favourite: Science

I was a science lover well before I got to high school. As a child I spent a lot of time in the garden studying insects, plants and the weather. I had all the nerdy toys - microscope, chemistry set, electronic kit, meccano, as well as magnets and insulated copper wire for making coils and doing electrical experiments.

I hadn't made the connection until now, but on reflection, my high school science classes taught me how to think. The "guess and test" experimental approach is my default way of thinking. Thank you science, you've given me so much.


Least: Technical drawing

From the little I remember, we created building floor plans and drew unusually shaped objects from different angles. Not much intellectual stimulation with that one.


----------



## Dare

Favorite: Biology, especially research. If the subject 'ideas in cutting edge biology' existed, I'd have been early to class, sat up front, probably smiling like an idiot.

Least: Math --> if I didn't dislike it before doing 40+ minutes of math homework/study a day, at the same time everyday, for four years straight, I sure hated afterwards. The importance/pressure placed on doing very well in math for applying to college is... uncomfortable (if you aren't a natural). I'm bummed that even after obtaining college level credit in math I still have to do another three math related subjects at college. It's like the bad guy in a scary movie that just won't die already (no matter how much you kill it


----------



## Hexigoon

My favorite was Art because people would give me praise me for that. lol Art never felt like schoolwork to me, that's stuff I would be doing in my free time. Sometimes Art would be the final lesson of the day and even after the school bell rang I'd stay behind for a while still doing work because I didn't want to leave.
English would probably be a 2nd fav because it included media studies and I loved that, we got to watch some good films like Dead Poet's Society and do analysis. 
Music was pretty fun too and sometimes science. 

My least favorite was definitely Math. I liked the times where we did some economics because I felt that was at least important to learn. I despised algebra, I could never see the reason for why I would need to learn that so I felt like my time was being wasted.


----------



## 30812

Favourite is history and hate maths.


----------



## VoodooDolls

in terms of how interested i was probably biology and geography
then in terms of minimum effort maximum profit then it has to be english and arts, people looked at me like i was some sort of space messager / time traveller who came to enlighten them, at points even professors were wearing space suits to make contact


----------



## MonarK

The hidden things.


----------



## Convex

MonarK said:


> The hidden things.


very intuitive


----------



## Miss Sophia 124

Favorite: probably civics/government.
Least favorite: probably Gym/singing (switched out of singing after 1 day). 2nd least favorite: music theory/drama theory. (generally I only listen to very few music and watch very few movies/TV shows)

In college I did take an additional political science (political theory) course, but it reminded me of a philosophy course of which I didn't really like that much. (In hindsight, I probably should've taken the political course on international relations or comparative government). I liked how applicable the subject is real life, and this applies if we should even expand empires or not.

History tends to be interesting to read outside of class, but the history courses tend to either have a really horrid essay requirement or the multiple choice/free response (regular survey tests) tend to require too much extrinsic motivators - but I love how I can use history in the civics/government/poltical class.

I did enjoy math, when I understood it but struggling with the harder concepts make me wonder if I'm actually INTJ or just really lazy. I admit, despite that, my math interest probably will persist for a very long time especially because the learning curve isn't that difficult to have to give up so easily. Also one question, since math is a common answer to most or least, since I found a used geometry book in a thrift store that was yellow front color background and someone put a sticker of a company Chiquita (a banana company (banana is a yellow fruit)) in the front of the book: does math have anything to do with sexuality?

(I'm saying this because I sometimes, along with some other INTJs can step out of bounds of violating "Fe harmony rules" sometimes with this)


----------



## Suntide

Favorite: Psychology, History, Creative Writing, German, Logic, Philosophy

Least Favorite: Math, Social Statistics, Geology (lab), P.E., Communications, Economy


----------



## v02

Favourite: Home economics, biology, visual arts
Least: Geography


----------



## WarmMachines

Favourite: Biology.
Dislike: Maths. (because the teacher was an a-hole)


----------



## Neetee

Physics, philosophy and literature versus physical education, art and chemistry.


----------



## Miss Sophia 124

saintsophia124 said:


> Favorite: probably civics/government.
> Least favorite: probably Gym/singing (switched out of singing after 1 day). 2nd least favorite: music theory/drama theory. (generally I only listen to very few music and watch very few movies/TV shows)
> 
> In college I did take an additional political science (political theory) course, but it reminded me of a philosophy course of which I didn't really like that much. (In hindsight, I probably should've taken the political course on international relations or comparative government). I liked how applicable the subject is real life, and this applies if we should even expand empires or not.
> 
> History tends to be interesting to read outside of class, but the history courses tend to either have a really horrid essay requirement or the multiple choice/free response (regular survey tests) tend to require too much extrinsic motivators - but I love how I can use history in the civics/government/poltical class.
> 
> I did enjoy math, when I understood it but struggling with the harder concepts make me wonder if I'm actually INTJ or just really lazy. I admit, despite that, my math interest probably will persist for a very long time especially because the learning curve isn't that difficult to have to give up so easily. Also one question, since math is a common answer to most or least, since I found a used geometry book in a thrift store that was yellow front color background and someone put a sticker of a company Chiquita (a banana company (banana is a yellow fruit)) in the front of the book: does math have anything to do with sexuality?
> 
> (I'm saying this because I sometimes, along with some other INTJs can step out of bounds of violating "Fe harmony rules" sometimes with this)


Least favorite: also english/LA and intro computer science because i skipped so much it was both in 1st period or morning, back in high school. Both easy enough but too tedious

Sent from my SM-J337T using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheel

Favorite: English and Math.

Least favorite: Everything else.


----------



## Marta

Don’t know how to do academic assignments? Go to Qweetly.com and have a look at samples of A-winning assignments. They are free.


----------



## Marta

No need to rack your brains, thinking on how to do academic papers! Use Qweetly.com. There are a lot of templates of assignments on all subjects.


----------



## Lucan1010

My least favorite is math. Most favorite is probably social studies or something IT related.


----------



## jjcu

Most is drawing or exercise classes and least is English or Physical Science.


----------



## smallhead

I liked most of my classes in school. In the rare case I didn't like a class it was usually for reasons other than the subject itself like a self-centered teacher, a bland textbook, or disruptive classmates. The only classes I didn't enjoy at all were required electives with a pro-social component. I hated speech class. I never took a business class or anything of the sort but I would have hated those too. I took one course in grad school about technical writing for international audiences. I had to have a couple of beers before every lesson I hated it so much.


----------



## Judson Joist

Let's just say my math scores were the reason I had to take Ritalin in middle school. My best subjects were history, social studies, and literature until I was in high school, then it was econ/gov. The subjects I've always found most interesting have always been the ones that I've studies on my own, including but not limited to: entomology, marine biology, geology, psychology, and sociology.

I was reading college-level marine biology when I was in elementary school.


----------



## baby blue me

Fave - Psychology subjects

Least fave - Accounting


----------



## sweetrice

Yes: bio, math 

Meh: economics, eng/french lit, physics, history

ew ew ew ew ew: chemistry


----------



## MintCoffee

I enjoyed anything cultural the best-social studies, history, languages. I find history interesting because it's just neat seeing how everyday life in the past compares to now(like technology and fashion and entertainment). Social studies, I've always wanted to travel so it was fun learning about different countries and speaking the language. Art I really liked too-I just loved painting and ceramics and even puppet making and just making something new. 

English was all over the place for me. I enjoyed it when it was writing stories and poems, but essays I didn't like very much. I liked it way better in elementary school than in high school. Elementary school I had a big imagination and I had fun writing funny stories, but in high school essays frazzled me because it's harder to write about something I'm not passionate about. I guess my imagination kind of died down too-I was good with using fancy words but I wasn't that good with actually coming up with ideas(especially for essays). 

Sciences and math were more icky for me, but physics mostly cause it combined the two. Science, I actually really like science on its own, but there was just such an emphasis on group projects that I didn't like because I got left out a lot and got all lost in the sauce. Math was just straight up confusing for me. Gym I didn't like a ton either because I lack hand eye coordination, though the foosball table we had in middle school was fun.


----------



## Veggie

Favorite was always language arts, least favorite math.


----------



## CecilFitzgerald

I loved the informatics at school.


----------



## as7ro

favorite was math, and then i did not like english.


----------



## Lauve

Wasnt really the most ideal student. I mean, there were just so many other things to do than school.

So skipping classes were kinda of our favourites. Riding mopeds, or shooting air rifles, or building cabins, or enjoying the opposite sex was far more intresting. 

Apart of that, I like maths a great deal. And during uni's, the ideal was at hand, so skipping got dusted and attendance became more willingfull.

I think school and highschool were too easy for my taste. They expected you to remember and reproduce stuff you could just read in 12hrs.

Universities were more serious. I actually enjoyed their lifestyle along working.


----------



## shotgunfingers

*Favorate:* math, especially geometry class, informatics class, biology and foreign languages, (German & English)

*Least favorate:* Literature. The most boring class tbh. Always hated the fact that I had to interpret stuff, it was subjective and I always got a bad grade. :dry: I was an A student right up to the point where we got a new literature teacher who made us write poetry... first F of my life 9th grade.


----------



## sweetblasphemy

Most favorite: English

Least favorite: Math (although stats wasn't awful)


----------



## .555005

Math all day in terms of preference. I absolutely despise English. The subjectivity, ambiguity, and lack of clear-definition brings this subject to the bottom of my list.


----------



## .555005

You have to compartmentalize your thoughts to adhere to certain criteria which is restrictive and incredibly annoying. The teachers simply tell you to exercise your best judgement which is time-consuming and you have to make a number of predictions as to how the teacher will grade you subsequently.


----------



## BroNerd

Favorite subject was math.
Can't say I had a least favorite subject.. maybe high school drama xD


----------



## Wax Diamond

Favourite : languages, philosophy, litterature. Then it was even better with phonetics, translations etc.

Boring to me was : Maths. And history. 

I still have no patience for remembering facts and dates. It is the way it is stuff, just boring. 


Maths, I just don't see the point. What is "pure logic" does not catch my interest. 
To me there are many logics and I don't live for logic !

The good side of boring classrooms is that you can always focus your attention where you want...
Right brains require creativity and foolishness.
For example I recorded some of my teachers, and the funniest were maths teachers and their bloody theories I didn't care about. 
I know maths is a language, but to me it is still useless.


----------



## The Last

I think it depends the teacher more than anything. However I hate math and science classes with all that is in me.


----------



## strawberryLola

I don't know about you guys, but don't you think it's time we had more subjects in school to learn about, rather than the conventional subjects we often learn about?

Wouldn't it e cool if we can learn more from say... vedic science, vedic knowledge, or multiple perspectives in school (rather than just the generic topics private industry wants us to learn about?)??

I'd be curious to learn more about natural ways of healing the body (beyond ancient natural remedies- that's important too).

And multiple perspectives in science rather than one that's filtered out from a singular perspective. I wish education could be different. But, I'm not complaining about having the opportunity to learn.

The paradigm for education really needs to evolve (it seems). Something new and more dynamic!! It's long _overdue..._


----------



## The Last

Education is more about babysitting and bootlicking than about learning.


----------



## Varyafiriel

Most: History, Math, Sociology, Ethics, Geography

Least: Chemistry, Arts, Languages, Literature, Economics


----------



## Aqualung

I hated Dates. I flunked out of Dates a few times in high school & managed a D in college. Some refer to Dates as History. I love History. I remember all I was taught. But that doesn't matter. What's important is WHAT DAY it happened. I can't remember fookin' dates! That's why I call History "Dates."


----------



## Skimt

*Most*
Object-oriented programming (B)
Natural science (C)
Chemistry (C)

*Least*
In-depth analysis (A)
Oral presentation (A)
Project methodology (B)
Social science (C)
History (C)


----------



## Tinachan

Most: Art, English (as a second language), computer technology, art history

Least: PE

Any other was boring or hard for me in some way. I guess I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed lol


----------



## Clare_Bare

Loved any of the science topics, but I was really interested in anything that covered Cosmology - rare as that was at my secondary schools back in the 70's!
Otherwise I had no interest in any of the arts and most humanities subjects.

So fave topic = Pure and Applied Math.
Least liked topic = Graphic Design (Art).


----------



## lolxdlol19

My favorite subjects at school were: English, German (and basically any other language I had) music, biology and history
My least favorite subjects were: Math and physics.


----------



## Bower1991

God, I hated math, but loved science and astrology (these were additional courses)


----------



## bananadumpling

Honestly, I loved every subject in school!

My least favorites were: There was a class where we'd have to learn adult-y stuff like taxes and mortgage. . . zzz. Can't remember the name of it but I couldn't ever understand a thing, I'd just talk with my neighbors and do my work. I also hated Driver's Ed, geez, I always felt so anxious being in the car.



My most favorites were: Biology, Plant Science, Environmental Science, and Literature!


----------



## Lesoris

I hate writing papers so that I usually apply to case study writer. The most favorite subject is biology. To be honest, all subjects in school are really interesting. By the way guys, цhat is the highest paying specialty now?


----------



## TKDfan888

My favorite subjects are chemistry, history, and politics. I love these subjects so much. 

My least favorite subjects are art, music, math, and English. I also do not like philosophy unless it is useful for something. Art and music are just too right-brained and pointless to learn in the real world for me. English is a bit abstract for my liking.


----------



## alexhales

knght990 said:


> Lit classes were my favorite. Read a book, discuss it.
> 
> My least favorite was physical fitness, especially group sports, as the purpose of such things seems to be about reinforcing someone's place in social standing.


I feel you, I always hated physical education because of the constant oneupmanship and aggressive behaviour. To this day I hate rugby with a passion for this very reason. I also think it's more of a male thing, don't think it happens as much in mixed or all-female sports.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt

alexhales said:


> I feel you, I always hated physical education because of the constant oneupmanship and aggressive behaviour. To this day I hate rugby with a passion for this very reason. I also think it's more of a male thing, don't think it happens as much in mixed or all-female sports.


Yeah, as someone who attended Physical Education until graduation (mainly just to stay somewhat fit), I didn’t like the class that much. Lots of the guys in my class felt like they needed to assert their “dominance”. Which means they would behave like complete dumbasses. That wouldn’t be so bad if it didn’t make gym class 10x more tedious than it needed to be.
I’d just do my best to ignore them and focus on the game.
I don’t mind playing sports in general, it’s the enviornment of insecurity that annoys me the most.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

My favorites were biology, history, global studies.

My least favorites were math classes. They're so dry.


----------



## Electra

My favorite subject was art


----------



## Behnam Agahi

Whatever with good looking teachers 😂
I'm kidding but I really prefer classes with lots of personal things going around 🥴😂
My favorites were probably Math, Physics, English, Art and Philosophy.


----------



## KindaSnob!

It really depended on which teacher taught at that class. I would really love art class with this admirable teacher with creative curriculum. But i once met this terribly lazy old-fashioned art teacher and i really hated going art class then! Weirdly, most of my classmates hated former one just because she had stutter and passion for art and liked latter one because she would give almost everybody good grades. It was so painful to watch kids bully my favorite teacher like questioning her intelligence right in front of her! I could see her hurt in the face. Kids even physically hurt her by slamming the door with her fingers in doorway.


----------

